# الهياكل الحديدية !!!!!!الهياكل الحديدية!!!الهياكل الحديدية !!!!!!setracture



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

الهياكل الحديدية !!!!!!الهياكل الحديدية





 
*Create An Account*
*Post Your Resume*
*Member Login*
*Find A Job*
*Career Center*
*Need Help?*


*Job Search*

Keyword:State: All States Alabama Alaska Arizona Arkansas California Colorado Connecticut Delaware District of Columbia Florida Georgia Hawaii Idaho Illinois Indiana Iowa Kansas Kentucky Louisiana Maine Maryland Massachusetts Michigan Minnesota Mississippi Missouri Montana Nebraska Nevada New Hampshire New Jersey New Mexico New York North Carolina North Dakota Ohio Oklahoma Oregon Pennsylvania Puerto Rico Rhode Island South Carolina South Dakota Tennessee Texas Utah Vermont Virginia Washington West Virginia Wisconsin Wyoming Alberta British Columbia Manitoba New Brunswick Newfoundland Northwest Territories Nova Scotia Nunavut Ontario Prince Edward Island Quebec Saskatchewan Yukon Territory IndiaGo to Advanced Search » 
Jobs > Engineering > Georgia > Structural/Mechanical Designer
*Structural/Mechanical Designer*

*Company:*Aerotek CE

*Location:*Columbus, Georgia*Category:*Engineering Jobs*Rate:*$0 per Hour*Job Type:*Contract-to-Hire*Posting ID:*1240615*Posting Date:*6/6/2007Allegis Group Family of Hiring Companies

*Apply Online for this Job Today*

*Already a Member?*

Email Address: 

Password: 


*Not a Member?*

We're hiring. Create an account and you can apply for some of the most desirable Engineering job opportunities in the country. 


*Structural/Mechanical Designer Job Description:*

Company Profile:

Our client is an international building materials company and the largest manufacturer of concrete products in North America. With more than 100 facilities throughout the United States and Canada, our client is your single source for everything from precast bridges and gravity pipe to cellular concrete building panels and pressure pipe. 

Job Description

-This designer could be Structural or Mechanical, but must have some 3D experience, they are using Inventor and will have the transition from all of there offices starting this year. Some offices current run Autocad 2004.
-Day to day duties: Designing 70% of the time, working with contractors, estimating, sizing structures for salespeople, putting drawings together, and possible field work.
-Experience can be doing basic mechanical structures, concrete, rebar and reinforced precast concrete. 
This person will be the only designer/engineer on staff so they must be self-motivated and ready wear a bunch of hats No degree really needed for this one, just good experience A plus would be someone with a Civil Technology Degree that could maybe work into a PE

*Required Skills for Structural/Mechanical Designer Job:*


3D DESIGN WITH INVENTOR
STRUCTURAL BACKGROUND
*About Aerotek CE:*

Join Aerotek CESM, one of the leading providers of engineering and engineering support professionals in North America. Due to our growth, we're constantly on the lookout for qualified professionals to place in contract, contract-to-hire, and permanent placement positions across a number of different industries. We know it's more than just your day-to-day responsibilities that can make or break a job. It's the support you get. That's the reason Aerotek CE offers a variety of benefits including medical, dental, optical, 401k, and many more. Don't put your career in the hands of just anyone, put it in the hands of a specialist. Join the Aerotek CE team! Allegis Group and its subsidiaries are equal opportunity employers.
*Contact Information*

Ryan Jacques Apply Now! Begin by filling out the "Apply Online for this Job" section at the top of the page Need Directions? Get office driving directions with Google Maps [email protected] Aerotek CE - Jacksonville, FL 7077 Bonneval Road 
Suite 500 
Jacksonville, FL 32216 TEL: (904) 527-5570 
FAX: (904) 527-5590 





*We're Hiring*

19,591 jobs waiting to be filled! 


 


*Recently Viewed Postings*


Structural Mechanical Designer

*Browse by Category*


Engineering Jobs (4274)
Information Technology Jobs (2781)
Manufacturing Jobs (2574)
General Labor Jobs (1900)
Light Technical/Trade Jobs (1246)
[ view all ]

*Browse by Location*


California Jobs (3913)
Florida Jobs (1373)
Maryland Jobs (1349)
Texas Jobs (1233)
Illinois Jobs (1052)
[ view all ]



 







We're Hiring! Are you Ready to Work? | 
About Us | 
Sitemap | 
Terms & Conditions | 
Privacy Policy
Copyright © 1999-2007 Allegis Group, Inc. EOE



Search for: Accounting Jobs, Administrative Jobs, Automotive Jobs, Aviation Jobs, Business Operations Jobs, Call Center Jobs, Clerical Jobs, Clinical Jobs, Construction Management Jobs, Customer Service Jobs, Energy Jobs, Engineering Jobs, Environmental Jobs, Finance Jobs, General Labor Jobs, Information Technology Jobs, Light Technical Jobs, Manufacturing Jobs, Other Jobs, Professional Jobs, Recruiting Jobs, Sales Jobs, Scientific Jobs, Telecommunications Jobs, Trades Jobs


if (parent.frames.length > 0) { parent.location.href = self.document.location }var _hbEC=0,_hbE=new Array;function _hbEvent(a,b){b=_hbE[_hbEC++]=new Object();b._N=a;b._C=0;return b;}var hbx=_hbEvent("pv");hbx.vpc="HBX0100u";hbx.gn="ehg-allegisgroup.hitbox.com";//BEGIN EDITABLE SECTION//CONFIGURATION VARIABLEShbx.acct="DM550315IODS37EN3";//ACCOUNT NUMBER(S)hbx.pn="PUT+PAGE+NAME+HERE";//PAGE NAME(S)hbx.mlc="*******+CATEGORY";//MULTI-LEVEL ******* CATEGORYhbx.pndef="title";//DEFAULT PAGE NAMEhbx.ctdef="full";//DEFAULT ******* CATEGORY//OPTIONAL PAGE VARIABLES//ACTION SETTINGShbx.fv="";//FORM VALIDATION MINIMUM ELEMENTS OR SUBMIT FUNCTION NAMEhbx.lt="auto";//LINK TRACKINGhbx.dlf="n";//DOWNLOAD FILTERhbx.dft="n";//DOWNLOAD FILE NAMINGhbx.elf="n";//EXIT LINK FILTER//SEGMENTS AND FUNNELShbx.seg="1";//VISITOR SEGMENTATIONhbx.fnl="";//FUNNELS//CAMPAIGNShbx.cmp="";//CAMPAIGN IDhbx.cmpn="";//CAMPAIGN ID IN QUERYhbx.dcmp="";//DYNAMIC CAMPAIGN IDhbx.dcmpn="";//DYNAMIC CAMPAIGN ID IN QUERYhbx.dcmpe="";//DYNAMIC CAMPAIGN EXPIRATIONhbx.dcmpre="";//DYNAMIC CAMPAIGN RESPONSE EXPIRATIONhbx.hra="";//RESPONSE ATTRIBUTEhbx.hqsr="";//RESPONSE ATTRIBUTE IN REFERRAL QUERYhbx.hqsp="";//RESPONSE ATTRIBUTE IN QUERYhbx.hlt="";//LEAD TRACKINGhbx.hla="";//LEAD ATTRIBUTEhbx.gp="";//CAMPAIGN GOALhbx.gpn="";//CAMPAIGN GOAL IN QUERYhbx.hcn="";//CONVERSION ATTRIBUTEhbx.hcv="";//CONVERSION VALUEhbx.cp="null";//LEGACY CAMPAIGNhbx.cpd="";//CAMPAIGN DOMAIN//CUSTOM VARIABLEShbx.ci="";//CUSTOMER IDhbx.hc1="";//CUSTOM 1hbx.hc2="";//CUSTOM 2hbx.hc3="";//CUSTOM 3hbx.hc4="";//CUSTOM 4hbx.hrf="";//CUSTOM REFERRERhbx.pec="";//ERROR CODES//END EDITABLE SECTION if ( document.Form1.elements["txtEmail"] != null ) document.Form1.elements["txtEmail"].focus();


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

http://www.johnholland.com.au/Documents.asp?ID=88&Title=Structural+Mechanical+Process


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

http://www.johnholland.com.au/Documents.asp?ID=88&Title=Structural+Mechanical+Process

http://www.johnholland.com.au/Documents.asp?ID=88&Title=Structural+Mechanical+Process




[URL="http://www.johnholland.com.au/index.asp"]

 






























































BUSINESSES | JOHN HOLLAND CONSTRUCTION | STRUCTURAL MECHANICAL PROCESS Woolworths Wodonga Distribution Centre, Vic, 2005 



Tunnelling & Underground Mining 

























<LI class=title>JOHN HOLLAND CONSTRUCTION 
Northern Region
NSW Region
Southern Region
Western Region
Structural Mechanical Process
Tunnelling
Water
Telecommunications 
Relationship Contracting Group
Key people (Construction)
Current Projects (Construction)
Awards (Construction)
Offices (Construction)





STRUCTURAL MECHANICAL PROCESS
John Holland’s Structural Mechanical Process (SMP) Division has a reputation as a leading national organisation specialising in the development, design, construction and commissioning of oil and gas, metals, smelting, refining and mineral processing projects.
The past year has been an active one for the division with a number of new projects adding to its ongoing workload and new opportunities coming online that will help support its ongoing operational strength and performance. The largest of these projects includes a new $130 million contract to construct the offshore wharf for RG Tanna Coal Terminal Expansion in Gladstone and the work in alliance with BlueScope Steel as preferred tenderer on the $130 million No 5 Blast Furnace Reline Project in Port Kembla







A strong focus has been maintained throughout the year on meeting our clients’ expectations on a number of our key projects and delivering them both on time and budget. As such we have successfully completed a range of projects including the $60 million contract for structural, mechanical and piping installation for the Cowal Gold Mine at West Wyalong in NSW and our oil and gas structural at the Kwinana Refinery in Western Australia. Our technically complex work at the Port Kembla steelworks in NSW was completed successfully, along with two other major Victorian projects, the installation of gas turbines at Laverton for Siemens and tankage and related mechanical work at the Douglas Mineral Sands Project for Roche Mining. 
In Queensland, meanwhile, we wrapped up our work on the Hay Point coal material handling facilities and are well advanced on manufacture and assembly of a coal shiploader at Gladstone for CQPA. This work amounted to some $250 million in revenue and demonstrates the positive profitability of our operations. 
Our Central Queensland operations have successfully completed precipitator retrofits for QAL in Gladstone and continue to provide construction services for the Hail Creek and Blackwater Coal Mines. Our Hunter Valley team continue to provide services to the coal mines and power stations in the region, while our Traralgon operations successfully completed work with the Latrobe Valley power stations and other processing facilities in the region. Our Bunbury operating arm, meanwhile, successfully completed material handling projects for local port facilities. 
We have a multi-disciplined capacity and have substantial expertise in fabrication, protective coatings and galvanizing disciplines all of which we have continued to undertake at our Richlands Workshops in Brisbane. 
Major structural, mechanical and platework fabrication was completed over the year for John Holland projects and external clients including the successfully completed steel deck structure for John Holland Northern’s Green Bridge project in Brisbane. Based on our current workload, our work in hand, our commitment to ensuring timely and positive delivery and the upsurge in resources sector business across Australia, the outlook for John Holland SMP is very positive and we are well-equipped to continue our profitable growth in the coming year. 


*- Brendan Petersen, General Manager, Structural Mechanical Process*​










© 2007 JOHN HOLLAND GROUPHOME



SITE MAP



DISCLAIMER & PRIVACY POLICY



[/URL]GROUP OVERVIEW
KEY PEOPLE
CORPORATE POLICIES
AWARDS
HISTORY

JOHN HOLLAND CORPORATE
JOHN HOLLAND CONSTRUCTION
JOHN HOLLAND RAIL
JOHN HOLLAND MINING
JOHN HOLLAND TELECOMMUNICATIONS
JOHN HOLLAND AVIATION SERVICES

HR, ORGANISATIONAL DEVELOPMENT AND SAFETY OVERVIEW
SAFETY POLICY
SAFETY STATISTICS

JOHN HOLLAND CONSTRUCTION PROJECTS
JOHN HOLLAND RAIL PROJECTS
JOHN HOLLAND HEALTHCARE PROJECTS

KNOWLEDGE MANAGEMENT
INCITE

MEDIA CONTACT
MEDIA RELEASES
MEDIA RELEASES ARCHIVE
ANNUAL AND QUARTERLY REVIEWS
PUBLICATIONS ARCHIVES

COMMUNITY RELATIONS
ENVIRONMENT

WHY JOIN JOHN HOLLAND?
JOB SEARCH
JOB ALERT
EXISTING APPLICANT LOGIN
GRADUATE PROGRAM
SELECTION & RECRUITMENT
CAREER FAQ'S

JOHN HOLLAND CORPORATE OFFICES
JOHN HOLLAND CONSTRUCTION OFFICES
JOHN HOLLAND RAIL OFFICES
JOHN HOLLAND MINING OFFICE

PROJECT & INDUSTRY LINKS
SITE MAP
DISCLAIMER & PRIVACY POLICY
​


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

http://www.johnholland.com.au/Documents.asp?ID=128&Title=Structural+Mechanical+Process


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

[URL="http://www.johnholland.com.au/index.asp"]

 





























































CAREERS Tracklayer - Alice Springs to Darwin railway 2004 



Transmission upgrade works 

























<LI class=title>WHY JOIN JOHN HOLLAND? 
John Holland Values
John Holland Benefits
John Holland Career Growth

JOB SEARCH

JOB ALERT

EXISTING APPLICANT LOGIN

GRADUATE PROGRAM

SELECTION & RECRUITMENT

CAREER FAQ'S





CAREERS

At John Holland we understand that our greatest resource is our People. We pride ourselves on being a market leader in targeted training, career development and remuneration. 
The John Holland Group is one of Australia’s largest and most diverse specialist contracting businesses with work in hand in excess of $3 billion. Our business focuses on our *People*, *Performance*, *Partnerships* and *Profit*. 
John Holland is unique in featuring regional construction divisions partnering with national specialist business units, creating a depth of capabilities and opportunities without equal in Australia. 
Our business provides the expertise and experience to deliver projects in the fields of; 
- Building and engineering construction 
- Tunnelling and underground mining 
- Water, including wastewater treatment 
- Telecommunications and rail communication systems 
- Structural mechanical and process engineering, 
- Power, including high voltage transmission projects, and; 
- Services 
We provide long-term career options within an equal opportunity workplace where we recognise the importance of flexibility and a healthy work-life balance. 
We aspire to a vision of No Harm in the workplace, the community and the environment. Your continuous learning and development is our concern, your safety & wellbeing is our priority. 
If you are motivated, resourceful, and innovative then please click on the following links to find out more about working for an organisation where we value our people and focus our energies on helping you build the career you want. 











© 2007 JOHN HOLLAND GROUPHOME



SITE MAP



DISCLAIMER & PRIVACY POLICY



[/URL]GROUP OVERVIEW
KEY PEOPLE
CORPORATE POLICIES
AWARDS
HISTORY

JOHN HOLLAND CORPORATE
JOHN HOLLAND CONSTRUCTION
JOHN HOLLAND RAIL
JOHN HOLLAND MINING
JOHN HOLLAND TELECOMMUNICATIONS
JOHN HOLLAND AVIATION SERVICES

HR, ORGANISATIONAL DEVELOPMENT AND SAFETY OVERVIEW
SAFETY POLICY
SAFETY STATISTICS

JOHN HOLLAND CONSTRUCTION PROJECTS
JOHN HOLLAND RAIL PROJECTS
JOHN HOLLAND HEALTHCARE PROJECTS

KNOWLEDGE MANAGEMENT
INCITE

MEDIA CONTACT
MEDIA RELEASES
MEDIA RELEASES ARCHIVE
ANNUAL AND QUARTERLY REVIEWS
PUBLICATIONS ARCHIVES

COMMUNITY RELATIONS
ENVIRONMENT

WHY JOIN JOHN HOLLAND?
JOB SEARCH
JOB ALERT
EXISTING APPLICANT LOGIN
GRADUATE PROGRAM
SELECTION & RECRUITMENT
CAREER FAQ'S

JOHN HOLLAND CORPORATE OFFICES
JOHN HOLLAND CONSTRUCTION OFFICES
JOHN HOLLAND RAIL OFFICES
JOHN HOLLAND MINING OFFICE

PROJECT & INDUSTRY LINKS
SITE MAP
DISCLAIMER & PRIVACY POLICY
​


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

*Welcome to the freelancer site *


Contact Us
Login

















Return to Job Index

*



Project Details*

Print Project Details 
*Structural Mechanical Engineers - Commercial Nuclear*

Company:Hudson - Energy 

Job Category: 

Rate / Fee:*$*0.00 / Hourly 

Location: *Lynchburg, Virginia*



Creation Date:Wednesday, June 06, 2007 

*Description*

Our client is dedicated to nuclear power around the world. They provide comprehensive engineering, instrumentation and control, nuclear services, heavy component manufacture, modernization, fuel assemblies for many reactor designs, including those supplied by other vendors, and the development and construction of nuclear power plants and research reactors.

They have several openings for Structural Mechanical Engineers to join their Materials & Structural Analysis unit in Lynchburg, VA on a long term contract basis (1 year plus). The Materials & Structural Analysis unit within the NSSS Mechanical Engineering Section consists of three engineering groups, two of which are devoted to structural analysis. The third group deals with NSSS materials specification, fabrication, and failure analysis issues. Structural Analysis groups 1 and 2 primarily perform analysis of nuclear grade piping, components and supports to ensure that stresses meet NRC mandated criteria. 

Projects include NSSS primary system structural evaluations in support of steam generator and major component replacement. In general, structural analyses are performed using computers and consist of model generation, load application and then stress and fatigue analysis. The Materials Analysis group primarily works with material selection, failure analysis, testing, and test data interpretation. Some examples of materials projects are support of reactor vessel head repairs (Alloy 600), materials selections for replacement heavy components, reactor vessel integrity, reactor vessel internals, and component root cause failure analyses. Extensive work is performed for the PWR Owners Group and the Electric Power Research Institute (EPRI). 

The successful candidate will have immediate opportunities to be challenged and perform meaningful work. 

Travel - 10% travel may be required. Travel will be planned in advance. Potential for travel weeks at a time is low. May include travel to industry meetings, conferences and customer sites.

Compensation is open, dependent upon experience. Per diem and mob/demob provided. 








 on error resume next MM_FlashCanPlay = ( IsObject(CreateObject("ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash." & MM_*******Version))) 






Partner Sites: Full-Time Job Search | Sologig News | Jobs.net | Employmentspot.com | Truecareers.com | Salary Calculator 
Privacy | Fraud | Terms & Conditions | Contact Us | Job Index 
© 2007 Sologig




_uacct = 'UA-67875-2';urchinTracker();


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

F&H Consultants Inc. - Engineers
Structural - Mechanical - Electrical
E mail: [email protected] 
Tel: 410-889-2546 Fax: 410-889-1524














































*Structural - Mechanical - Electrical Engineers*











Improved coordination between Structural, Mechanical, Electrical & Plumbing engineering disciplines. View our Services




Our consulting engineering services are suitable for a variety of building types requiring renovation and new construction. 










We welcome new and challenging opportunities to become involved in various building design projects. 



View our representative projects ranging from commercial, residentail, industrial, institutional and more. View List of Projects



All Rights Reserved By F&H Consultants, Inc. Engineers 
Structural - Mechanical - Electrical - Plumbing Engineering Services 
Website design by CosmoFlash 
​


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

<P>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" bgColor=#ffffff border=0>
<TBODY>
<TR>
<TD align=left width=381 colSpan=2><A href="http://www.fhconsultantsinc.com/index.html"><IMG height=61 alt="F&H Consultants Inc. Structural - Mechanical - Electrical Engineers" src="http://www.fhconsultantsinc.com/logo.jpg" width=381 border=0 name=logo></A></TD>
<TD class=footer vAlign=bottom align=right width=339><IMG height=45 src="http://www.fhconsultantsinc.com/spacer.gif" width=10 align=right> F&H Consultants Inc. - Engineers<BR>Structural - Mechanical - Electrical<BR>E mail: <A href="mailto:[email protected]"><U><FONT color=#0000ff>[email protected]</FONT></U></A> <BR>Tel: 410-889-2546 Fax: 410-889-1524 </TD>
<TD width=1 bgColor=#395d8c><IMG height=61 src="http://www.fhconsultantsinc.com/spacer.gif" width=1></TD>
<TD width="100%" bgColor=#8ca2ce><IMG height=61 src="http://www.fhconsultantsinc.com/spacer.gif" width=1 border=0></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=12


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

<DIV>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=800 border=0>
<TBODY>
<TR>
<TD width=18><IMG height=1 src="http://seeker.dice.com/assets/images/spacer.gif" width=18></TD>
<TD width=782>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=782 border=0>
<TBODY>
<TR>
<TD><A href="http://www.dice.com/" target=_top><IMG src="http://seeker.dice.com/assets/images/dicelogo_header.gif" border=0></A></TD>
<TD vAlign=center align=right width=600> 
<SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/javascript>
<!--
google_ad_client = "pub-9589634103642435";
google_ad_width = 468;
google_ad_height = 60;
google_ad_format = "468x60_as_new";
google_ad_type = "text";
google_ad_channel = "";
google_color_border = "CCCCCC";
google_color_bg = "FFFFFF";
google_color_link = "FF0000";
google_color_url = %


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

//-->





























































Find more jobs with Aerotek CE





 var axel = Math.random()+""; var a = axel * 10000000000000; document.write('



');







Save Job




Rate this Job PositiveNeutralNegativehttp://seeker.dice.com/jobsearch/[email protected]&currdoc=1&queryString=




Click Here to Apply 
Email to a friend
Title: *Structural/Mechanical Designer* Skills: STRUCTURAL DESIGNER, MECHANICAL DESIGNER, 3D DESIGN, INVENTOR Date: 6-18-2007 Location: Columbus, GA Area code: 0 Tax term: CON_HIRE_W2 Pay rate: Based on experience. Length: Contract-to-Hire Position ID: 1156878 Dice ID: aerotek Job description: 
A Leading International Building Materials Company and the Largest
Manufacturer of Concrete Products in North America is seeking
experienced Structural or Mechanical Designers for available positions
in Columbus, Georgia. With more than 100 facilities throughout the
United States and Canada, our client is your single source for
everything from precast bridges and gravity pipe to cellular concrete
building panels and pressure pipe.

This candidate will be the only Designer/Engineer on staff so they
must be self-motivated and able to multi-task. Designer may be
Structural or Mechanical, but Must have 3D/Inventor Experience!
Experience in mechanical structures, concrete, rebar or reinforced
precast concrete is necessary. A Civil Technology Degree is a plus!

Day to day responsibilities include: designing 70% of the time,
working with contractors, estimating, sizing structures for
salespeople, putting drawings together, and possible field work.

To respond to this posting, send resume to [email protected] or fax
directly to (904)527-5590 ATTN: Lisa Reiheld.

Join Aerotek CESM, one of the leading providers of engineering and
engineering support professionals in North America. Due to our growth,
we're constantly on the lookout for qualified professionals to place
in contract, contract-to-hire, and permanent placement positions
across a number of different industries. We know it's more than just
your day-to-day responsibilities that can make or break a job. It's
the support you get. That's the reason Aerotek CE offers a variety of
benefits including medical, dental, optical, 401k, and many more.
Don't put your career in the hands of just anyone, put it in the hands
of a specialist. Join the Aerotek CE team! Allegis Group and its
subsidiaries are equal opportunity employers. 
Travel required: unspecified Telecommute: no Click Here to Apply 
Email to a friend


Reiheld,Lisa
Aerotek CE
7077 Bonneval Road, Suite 500
Jacksonville, FL 32216
Phone: (904) 527-5572
Fax: (904) 527-5590
Web: http://www.aerotek.com












Feedback | Help | Jobs at Dice | Security Tips | Privacy Statement | Terms & Conditions 
Copyright © 1990 - 2007 Dice Inc. All rights reserved
skrID: 0


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

http://www.jobs.net/Job.asp?jid=J8F7M76L9L2JWJ7XXG0


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

sacramento craigslist > engineering jobs > Designer - Structural/Mechanical/Stress 

*Avoid scams & fraud by dealing locally!* Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer,
cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee
please flag with care : [*miscategorized*] [*prohibited*] [*spam*] [*discussion*] [*best of*] 
email this posting to a friend​*Designer - Structural/Mechanical/Stress*

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-06-12, 6:31AM PDT


*Designer Job:* We have an immediate need for a Designer in San Diego, CA. Interested candidates must be able to design and model in 3D utilizing either AutoCad, PDMS, or PDS (preference in that order) You must also have experience with designing power related projects or have directly worked for a power related OEM manufacturer (i.e. Alstom Power, Babcock & Wilcox, etc.) Your specific experience must include boiler, pressure piping, pipe and ducting supports, heavy structural, and large ducting (plate work) experience. We are interested in candidates with mechanical or structural design experience. Per diem is available for qualified candidates. 

*Questions you will be asked ->* Why are you interested in San Diego, CA. Please summarize your overall structural design experience as it applies to this position. Please tell us about your experience with power industry OEM manufacturers (i.e. Alstom Power, Babcock & Wilcox, etc.) Please tell us about your experience with boiler, pressure piping, pipe and duct supports, heavy structural, and large ducting (plate work) Please tell us which design-drafting software you have experience utilizing 3D modeling. 



Compensation: 26 - 28/HR
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.
PostingID: 350337029




Copyright © 2007 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

<DIV class=cb_PBar id=_ctl0_cb_PBar>
<DIV class=bounds style="HEIGHT: 20px">
<UL class=clearfix>
<LI>
<DIV id=_ctl0_pnlSign style="FLOAT: left"><SPAN id=_ctl0_lblWelcome></SPAN>   <A id=_ctl0_cblSignIn href="http://www.careerbuilder.com/share/login.aspx">Already Registered? Sign In >></A> </DIV></LI></UL></DIV></DIV>
<DIV class="cb_Masthead clearfix">
<DIV class=bounds>
<DIV class="cb_EmpNav_wrapper clearfix" id=_ctl0_cb_EmpNav_wrapper>
<DIV class=cb_EmpNav id=_ctl0_pnlEmployerMenu>
<UL>
<LI><A href="http://www.careerbuilder.com/jobposter/?sc_cmp2=JS_HP_Nav_Employers"><B>Employers:</B></A> 
<UL>
<LI><A href="http://www.careerbuilder.com/jobposter/?sc_cmp2=JS_HP_Nav_SearchResumes">Search Resumes</A> 
<LI><A href="http://www.careerbuilder.com/jobposter/?sc_cmp2=JS_HP_Nav_PostJobNow">Post Jobs</A> 
<LI class=l><A href="http://www.careerbuilder.com/jobposter/small-business/best-practices.aspx/?sc_cmp2=JS_HP_Nav_Advice">Advi


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

Already Registered? Sign In >> 


*Employers:*
Search Resumes
Post Jobs
Advice







<DIV class=cb_header>

 


<DIV class="cb_nav clearfix"><DIV class="bounds clearfix">
*Job Seekers:*
Home
My CareerBuilder
Find Jobs
Job Recommendations
Post Resumes
Job Alerts
Advice & Resources
Advice & Resources


Career Resources


Career Fairs


Job Seeker Toolkit


Career Advice


CB Bookstore


Salary Calculator


Career Guidance

 // this code is needed for the nav to work properly if (document.all&&document.getElementById) { navRoot = document.getElementById("navlist"); for (i=0; i

* Thanks for your interest...*




*Thanks for your interest in the job
"STRUCTURAL / MECHANICAL DESIGN, DRAFTING, & ESTIMATING"!*

Please give us your email address so we can track your applications and recommend jobs via email. 
*Email address:* 



 
​#pnlOuterWrapper {	background: url(http://img.icbdr.com/images/gradients/js_bluegrad.jpg) repeat-x left top;} #semiBackground { background:#c9d6f6; filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.Alpha(opacity=60); -moz-opacity:0.60; position:absolute; left:0; right:0; top:0; }	// control prefix, given to JavaScript from code-behind	var emailJobBoxPrefix = 'EmailJob_';*Sending..* 

*This job was successfully e-mailed.* *An unknown error has occurred. Please try again later.* 

*E-mail this job to a friend... Or yourself!* *Error. Please check that the e-mails are valid.* 
From (your e-mail):

To (recipient's e-mail):


Your name:


Notes:


>" name=btn_sendEmail> 



CB.AJAX.EmailJob.initializePopups();	// control prefix, given to JavaScript from code-behind	CB.AJAX.SaveJob.prefix = '_ucSavedJob' + '_';	CB.AJAX.SaveJob.onSaveJobSuccess = SaveThisJobTOsaved;	CB.AJAX.SaveJob.onSaveNoteSuccess = null;	CB.AJAX.SaveJob.onClose = activateNotesLink; Login to save this job to your account. 
Or continue without logging in. 
Login is currently unavailable while we perform necessary maintenance. We apologize for any inconvenience. Please try again later. 
Register
*Saving...*

*You've Successfully Saved:* 



Sign in Successful!

Notes:

>" name=btn_saveJob> 



Your note has been saved successfully.




View My Saved Jobs 

Close >>​





*Error!* 
CB.AJAX.SaveJob.initializePopups(); 

*Sign In* 



Email Address or Password is Invalid

New user? Register here
*Email Address:*

*Password:*

Forgot Password?
Automatically sign me in next time. What's this?

Login 




*Sorry!* 



Close 




*Authorizing...* 
Thanks for your patience - we'll be done shortly. 










CB.AJAX.Login._introHTML = 'The feature you requested is only available to members. Please sign in to continue...'; CB.AJAX.Login._registerURL = 'http://www.careerbuilder.com/Share/Register.aspx'; CB.AJAX.Login._siteDownHTML = 'You must be logged in to use this feature, but Login is currently unavailable while we perform necessary maintenance. Please try again later.'; CB.AJAX.Login.Prefix = ''; CB.AJAX.Login.initializePopups();var googlekw = 'STRUCTURAL / MECHANICAL DESIGN, DRAFTING, & ESTIMATING';	// control prefix, given to JavaScript from code-behind	var JobDetailPrefix = '_JobDetailsv2' + '_'; window.onload=function(){ try{ var wrapper = document.getElementById("jd_wrapper"); var jd_info = document.getElementById("jd_info"); if(wrapper.offsetHeight){ jd_info.style.pixelHeight=wrapper.offsetHeight; } else if(wrapper.style.pixelHeight){ jd_info.style.pixelHeight=wrapper.style.pixelHeight; } } catch(err){ //do nothing } } <DIV style="WIDTH: 100%">Apply Now >>​





*Saved Job



Save This Job*




*View Saved Jobs*




*Email This Job*




*Printable Page*

*Contact Information*

*Contact:*Not Available*Phone:*Not Available*Email:*Send Email Now >>*Fax:*Not Available
*Ref ID:*Not Available


*Posted: 5/25/2007*
*Location: *
US-TX-Houston
*Base Pay:*
N/A
*Employee Type:*
Full-Time Employee
*Industry:*
Construction
*Manages Others:*
No
*Job Type:*
Construction
Design
Engineering
*Req'd Education:*
High School
*Req'd Experience:*
At least 3 year(s)
*Req'd Travel:*
Negligible
*Relocation Covered:*
No

Apply Now >>​



 Start New Search >> 

*STRUCTURAL / MECHANICAL DESIGN, DRAFTING, & ESTIMATING function exLink(l){ var linkText = l.innerHTML; l.target='_blank'; l.href='http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSeeker/Resumes/SubmitExternalApply.aspx?useframes=True&exappType=EL&jobdid=J8D43H69TQD3XPDKT8Z&companyname=GEA+Power+Cooling%2c+INC.&aourl='+escape(l.href); l.innerHTML=linkText l.onclick = ''; } 
Company: GEA Power Cooling, INC. 
*



*Description
*
*STRUCTURAL/MECHANICAL DESIGN/DRAFTING & ESTIMATING*

*GEA Power Cooling, Inc.* is a world leader in providing Cooling Systems for Power and Process industries using Wet, Dry and Hybrid technologies, with headquarters in Lakewood, Colorado. The company is part of a global engineering and technology group with a European parent and total annual sales of over $5Billion. 

As a result of a recent merging of our dry and wet cooling divisions into a single location and exceptional growth, we have an immediate opportunity for a qualified 

*STRUCTURAL/MECHANICAL DESIGN/DRAFTING & ESTIMATING*

*JOB SUMMARY:* 
Provide design/drafting services for GEA Aftermarket Services projects 

*MAJOR RESPONSIBILITIES:* 

Design/Drafting – design and draft structural and mechanical parts for use in cooling tower repair projects. Create fabrication, assembly and field construction drawings for same.
Construction Parts Listing – create Bills of Material for all parts and assembly drawings described above using Microsoft Excel.
Make field site visits and enter industrial cooling tower facilities to create take-off fabrication and installation drawings.
Performs other duties as assigned or required.

*Requirements
*
*EDUCATION, EXPERIENCE AND OTHER REQUIREMENTS:* 

REQUIRED:
High School Education.
Competence in MS Word and Excel.
Demonstrated proficiency in Autocad, latest release.

2 Year Associates Degree from and accredited university or college.
Multi-lingual, in particular Spanish
Industry specific experience
*NOTE:* 
Salary will be competitive based on the experience of the successful candidate and will include a full benefits package that exceeds industry standards. We invite you to visit our web site at www.geapowercooling.com for complete information on our company and products. 

No relocations will be considered. Interested and qualified candidates are invited to submit a resume in confidence to: [Click here for email] 
//Gets called when country combo box selection changesvar AjaxServerPageName;AjaxServerPageName = "FeedBackServer.aspx";function Onsubmit() { var comment = document.getElementById("txtComment").value;	var type;	for (i=0;i

[FONT=arial,helvetica]



Look up Salaries >> [/FONT]

















</SPAN>

var tcdacmd="dt";CareerBuilder.com: 
*Ask CareerBuilder



*
Help
Feedback
CareerBuilder Job Seeker Customer Service: (866) 438-1485
Age-o-Matic
Monk-e-Mail
Hero for Hire
Free Career Assessment Test
Email this page to a friend
About Us
Work at CareerBuilder
Affiliate Program
Advertising Info
Our Partners
Privacy
Fraud
Terms
International Sites: 
CareerBuilder UK
CareerBuilder Canada
CareerBuilder Germany
CareerBuilder India
Jobbguiden.se (Sweden)
Jobbingmall.nl (Netherlands)
Partner Sites: 
Freelance & Contract Jobs
College Scholarships
Candidate Screening
Shopping
Apartments
Cars
FSBO
Real Estate
News
Local Newspapers
Rental Homes
Salary Calculator




var s_account = 'cbglobal';


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

*****************************

 Already Registered? Sign In >> 


*Employers:*
Search Resumes
Post Jobs
Advice







<DIV class=cb_header>

 


<DIV class="cb_nav clearfix"><DIV class="bounds clearfix">
*Job Seekers:*
Home
My CareerBuilder
Find Jobs
Job Recommendations
Post Resumes
Job Alerts
Advice & Resources
Advice & Resources


Career Resources


Career Fairs


Job Seeker Toolkit


Career Advice


CB Bookstore


Salary Calculator


Career Guidance

 // this code is needed for the nav to work properly if (document.all&&document.getElementById) { navRoot = document.getElementById("navlist"); for (i=0; i

* Thanks for your interest...*




*Thanks for your interest in the job
"STRUCTURAL / MECHANICAL DESIGN, DRAFTING, & ESTIMATING"!*

Please give us your email address so we can track your applications and recommend jobs via email. 
*Email address:* 



 
​#pnlOuterWrapper {	background: url(http://img.icbdr.com/images/gradients/js_bluegrad.jpg) repeat-x left top;} #semiBackground { background:#c9d6f6; filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.Alpha(opacity=60); -moz-opacity:0.60; position:absolute; left:0; right:0; top:0; }	// control prefix, given to JavaScript from code-behind	var emailJobBoxPrefix = 'EmailJob_';*Sending..* 

*This job was successfully e-mailed.* *An unknown error has occurred. Please try again later.* 

*E-mail this job to a friend... Or yourself!* *Error. Please check that the e-mails are valid.* 
From (your e-mail):

To (recipient's e-mail):


Your name:


Notes:


>" name=btn_sendEmail> 



CB.AJAX.EmailJob.initializePopups();	// control prefix, given to JavaScript from code-behind	CB.AJAX.SaveJob.prefix = '_ucSavedJob' + '_';	CB.AJAX.SaveJob.onSaveJobSuccess = SaveThisJobTOsaved;	CB.AJAX.SaveJob.onSaveNoteSuccess = null;	CB.AJAX.SaveJob.onClose = activateNotesLink; Login to save this job to your account. 
Or continue without logging in. 
Login is currently unavailable while we perform necessary maintenance. We apologize for any inconvenience. Please try again later. 
Register
*Saving...*

*You've Successfully Saved:* 



Sign in Successful!

Notes:

>" name=btn_saveJob> 



Your note has been saved successfully.




View My Saved Jobs 

Close >>​





*Error!* 
CB.AJAX.SaveJob.initializePopups(); 

*Sign In* 



Email Address or Password is Invalid

New user? Register here
*Email Address:*

*Password:*

Forgot Password?
Automatically sign me in next time. What's this?

Login 




*Sorry!* 



Close 




*Authorizing...* 
Thanks for your patience - we'll be done shortly. 










CB.AJAX.Login._introHTML = 'The feature you requested is only available to members. Please sign in to continue...'; CB.AJAX.Login._registerURL = 'http://www.careerbuilder.com/Share/Register.aspx'; CB.AJAX.Login._siteDownHTML = 'You must be logged in to use this feature, but Login is currently unavailable while we perform necessary maintenance. Please try again later.'; CB.AJAX.Login.Prefix = ''; CB.AJAX.Login.initializePopups();var googlekw = 'STRUCTURAL / MECHANICAL DESIGN, DRAFTING, & ESTIMATING';	// control prefix, given to JavaScript from code-behind	var JobDetailPrefix = '_JobDetailsv2' + '_';  window.onload=function(){ try{ var wrapper = document.getElementById("jd_wrapper"); var jd_info = document.getElementById("jd_info"); if(wrapper.offsetHeight){ jd_info.style.pixelHeight=wrapper.offsetHeight; } else if(wrapper.style.pixelHeight){ jd_info.style.pixelHeight=wrapper.style.pixelHeight; } } catch(err){ //do nothing } } <DIV style="WIDTH: 100%">Apply Now >>​





*Saved Job



Save This Job*




*View Saved Jobs*




*Email This Job*




*Printable Page*

*Contact Information*

*Contact:*Not Available*Phone:*Not Available*Email:*Send Email Now >>*Fax:*Not Available
*Ref ID:*Not Available


*Posted: 5/25/2007*
*Location: *
US-TX-Houston
*Base Pay:*
N/A
*Employee Type:*
Full-Time Employee
*Industry:*
Construction
*Manages Others:*
No
*Job Type:*
Construction
Design
Engineering
*Req'd Education:*
High School
*Req'd Experience:*
At least 3 year(s)
*Req'd Travel:*
Negligible
*Relocation Covered:*
No

Apply Now >>​



 Start New Search >> 

*STRUCTURAL / MECHANICAL DESIGN, DRAFTING, & ESTIMATING function exLink(l){ var linkText = l.innerHTML; l.target='_blank'; l.href='http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSeeker/Resumes/SubmitExternalApply.aspx?useframes=True&exappType=EL&jobdid=J8D43H69TQD3XPDKT8Z&companyname=GEA+Power+Cooling%2c+INC.&aourl='+escape(l.href); l.innerHTML=linkText l.onclick = ''; } 
Company: GEA Power Cooling, INC. 
*



*Description
*
*STRUCTURAL/MECHANICAL DESIGN/DRAFTING & ESTIMATING*

*GEA Power Cooling, Inc.* is a world leader in providing Cooling Systems for Power and Process industries using Wet, Dry and Hybrid technologies, with headquarters in Lakewood, Colorado. The company is part of a global engineering and technology group with a European parent and total annual sales of over $5Billion. 

As a result of a recent merging of our dry and wet cooling divisions into a single location and exceptional growth, we have an immediate opportunity for a qualified 

*STRUCTURAL/MECHANICAL DESIGN/DRAFTING & ESTIMATING*

*JOB SUMMARY:* 
Provide design/drafting services for GEA Aftermarket Services projects 

*MAJOR RESPONSIBILITIES:* 

Design/Drafting – design and draft structural and mechanical parts for use in cooling tower repair projects. Create fabrication, assembly and field construction drawings for same.
Construction Parts Listing – create Bills of Material for all parts and assembly drawings described above using Microsoft Excel.
Make field site visits and enter industrial cooling tower facilities to create take-off fabrication and installation drawings.
Performs other duties as assigned or required.

*Requirements
*
*EDUCATION, EXPERIENCE AND OTHER REQUIREMENTS:* 

REQUIRED:
High School Education.
Competence in MS Word and Excel.
Demonstrated proficiency in Autocad, latest release.

2 Year Associates Degree from and accredited university or college.
Multi-lingual, in particular Spanish
Industry specific experience
*NOTE:* 
Salary will be competitive based on the experience of the successful candidate and will include a full benefits package that exceeds industry standards. We invite you to visit our web site at www.geapowercooling.com for complete information on our company and products. 

No relocations will be considered. Interested and qualified candidates are invited to submit a resume in confidence to: [Click here for email] 
//Gets called when country combo box selection changesvar AjaxServerPageName;AjaxServerPageName = "FeedBackServer.aspx";function Onsubmit() { var comment = document.getElementById("txtComment").value;	var type;	for (i=0;i

[FONT=arial,helvetica]



Look up Salaries >> [/FONT]

















</SPAN>

var tcdacmd="dt";CareerBuilder.com: 
*Ask CareerBuilder



*
Help
Feedback
CareerBuilder Job Seeker Customer Service: (866) 438-1485
Age-o-Matic
Monk-e-Mail
Hero for Hire
Free Career Assessment Test
Email this page to a friend
About Us
Work at CareerBuilder
Affiliate Program
Advertising Info
Our Partners
Privacy
Fraud
Terms
International Sites: 
CareerBuilder UK
CareerBuilder Canada
CareerBuilder Germany
CareerBuilder India
Jobbguiden.se (Sweden)
Jobbingmall.nl (Netherlands)
Partner Sites: 
Freelance & Contract Jobs
College Scholarships
Candidate Screening
Shopping
Apartments
Cars
FSBO
Real Estate
News
Local Newspapers
Rental Homes
Salary Calculator




var s_account = 'cbglobal';



http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSee...ffd9c6d2524a6198fa556462b55b9d-235481719-JW-5


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

RESIDENTIAL & COMMERCIAL INSPECTIONS  800.888.5660 DALLAS/AUSTIN 


Home

*About*
*Meet Our Staff*
Corporate
Dallas
Austin

Career Opportunities


*Residential*
*Inspection Types*
Pre-Existing Homes
*New Home Structural/Mechanical*
1 Year New Home Warranty
Pre-Listing
W.D.I. Report (Termite)
Gas Line Check
Radon

*Sample Report*
Structural/Mechanical
Termite

*Inspection Agreements*
Structural/Mechanical
Termite

*Guarantees*
Texas Home Shield
Cable Lock



*Commercial*
Inspection Types
*Sample Report*
Structural/Mechanical
Termite

*Inspection Agreements*
Structural/Mechanical
Termite



Realtors

Orders

*Useful Info*
Links
Helpful Hints
Customer Testimonials


FAQs

*Media*
Press Release
Newsletter
Infomercial
TV Commercial


*Contact*
Corporate/Dallas
Austin






*New Construction Structural/Mechanical Inspection*



This inspection is performed when a newly built home is ready to move in but before your final walk-thru with the builder. Have our report in hand for that walk-thru and have defects fixed before you close! Peace of Mind!
*Structural Systems:* 
Foundations
Grading & Drainage
Roof Coverings
Gutters & Downspouts
Attic Insulation
Walls, Interior & Exterior
Ceilings & Floors
Stairs Balconies & Railings
Doors Interior & Exterior
Windows
Fireplace & Chimney
Porches, Decks, and Carports
*Electrical Systems:* 
Service Entrance & Panel
Branch Circuits & Fixtures
*Heating, Ventilation & A/C* 
Heating Equipment
Cooling Equipment
Ducts & Vents
*Plumbing Systems* 
Water Supply Systems & Fixtures
Drains, Wastes & Vents
Water Heating Equipment
Hydro-therapy Equipment (Whirlpool Tub)
*Appliances* 
Dishwasher
Food Waste Disposer
Range Hood
Ranges, Ovens & Cook Tops
Microwave Cooking Equipment
Trash Compactor
Bathroom Exhaust Fans & Heaters
Garage Door Operators
Door Bell & Chimes
Dryer Vents
*Optional Systems* 
Sprinkler Systems
Security Systems (by Brinks at no charge)
*Additional fees for the following:* 
Swimming Pools & Spas
Outbuildings
Gas Lines














Providing quality inspections since 1969


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

[SIZE=+1]* Misco Jobs *[/SIZE]| Go to Employer's Center »» | *«« previous job**Structural, Mechanical & Electrical Engineers*

*next job »»**Posted:* 15 Jun 2007 
*Location:* TX, USA
Structural, Mechanical & Electrical Engineers TX, USA
Onyx Consulting Engineers is accepting resumes for full time Structural, Mechanical & Electrical Engineers for the Oil & Gas Industry. Resumes for all experience levels are being accepted. Positions are open in Houston, Galveston & Corpus Christi area. Excellent benefit package and working environment. 

*Contact Information:*
*Click here to view contact information...**«« previous job**next job »»**Search Results (jobs 1 to 50 of 2781)**Go to Search Parameters...*PostedTitleLocation18 Jun 2007Free! PROCESS & PROCEDURES ENGINEER HotUAE18 Jun 2007Free! Mechanical Technician (Maintenance)UAE - Offshore18 Jun 2007Free! Instrument & Control EngineerUAE18 Jun 2007Free! Electrical EngineerUAE18 Jun 2007Free! Senior Construction EngineerUSA - Offshore18 Jun 2007Free! Rigging and Scaffolding SupervisorOffshore, UAE17 Jun 2007Free! WelderParkersburg, WV18 Jun 20072D Piping DrafterAdelaide, Australia18 Jun 2007Senior Project EngineerAdelaide, Australia18 Jun 2007Senior Process EngineersPerth, WA, Australia18 Jun 2007Survey CAD DrafterAdelaide, Australia18 Jun 2007Regional Assurance ManagerPerth, WA, Australia16 Jun 2007Free! Program Manager - Fire Protection/Piping/CoordinatorBaton Rouge, LA, USA16 Jun 2007Free! Petroleum Engineer - mechanical/oil wells/thermal-hydraulics 90-120 K/yrAustin, TX, USA16 Jun 2007Free! Construction Manager - Boiler/Refractory/Installation 75-85 K/yrAtlanta, GA, USA16 Jun 2007Free! Operations Manager - Operations/Manager/Petroleum 70-100 K/yrSanta Fe, NM, USA16 Jun 2007Free! Boiler Technician - Industrial/Boiler/Field Service 40-60 K/yrNashville, TN, USA16 Jun 2007Free! Mechanical Engineer - Gas/Turbine/Packaging 28.85-57.69 $/hrAustin, TX, USA15 Jun 2007Free! Electrical Designer - Electrical/Oil & Gas/Project 30-40 $/hrDenver, CO, USA15 Jun 2007Free! Piping Designer - Piping/AutoCAD 2D/Petrochemicals 35-43 $/hrAustin, TX, USA15 Jun 2007Free! Executive Search: Vice President of Project ExecutionSoutheastern, United States14 Jun 2007Free! Construction Superintendent - Construction/Piping/Superintendent 24.04-28.85 $/hrTallahassee, FL, USA14 Jun 2007Free! Process Engineer - Process/Petrochemical/Refinery 80-110 K/yrAustin, TX, USA14 Jun 2007Free! Compliance Engineer - Gas Construction/Operations/Maintenance 53-80 K/yrTrenton, NJ, USA14 Jun 2007Free! Project Controls Manager - Project/Controls/Petrochemical 90-120 K/yrAustin, TX, USA14 Jun 2007Free! Boiler Engineer - Plant/BOP Boiler/StartupAtlanta, GA, USA14 Jun 2007Free! Estimator - Pipeline/Oil & Gas/CostAustin, TX, USA14 Jun 2007Free! I&C Technician - Combustion Process/PLC/GasHarrisburg, PA, USA14 Jun 2007Free! Piping Designer - Piping/Pharmaceutical/PDS 45-55 $/hrBoston, MA, USA14 Jun 2007Free! Instrumentation Technician - Instrumentation/ Technician/Refinery 27-30 $/hrAtlanta, GA, USA14 Jun 2007Free! Technical Support Engineer - Catalyst/Hydroprocessing/Refinery 80-150 K/yrAustin, TX, USA15 Jun 2007Chemist, oil analysis.Perth, WA, Australia15 Jun 2007Lead Pipeline EngineerHouston, TX, USA15 Jun 2007Control Systems DesignerHouston, TX, USA15 Jun 2007Electrical DesignerSugar Land, TX, USA15 Jun 2007Onshore Senior Pipeline EngineerHouston, TX, USA15 Jun 2007PDS Piping Designer/CAD CoordinatorHouston, TX, USA15 Jun 2007Senior Process Engineer (Refining)Houston, TX, USA15 Jun 2007Field HSE ManagerPAKISTAN15 Jun 2007Electrical Design/DraftersEdmonton, AB, Canada15 Jun 2007Structural EngineerSt . John ' S, NL, Canada15 Jun 2007Piping PDS Designers - ContractSt . John ' S, NL, Canada15 Jun 2007Mechanical Engineer - ContractSt . John ' S, NL, Canada15 Jun 2007Piping EngineerSt . John ' S, NL, Canada15 Jun 2007Process EngineerTulsa, OK or Houston, TX, USA15 Jun 2007G&G Product ManagerHouston, TX, USA15 Jun 2007Administration PersonnelTX, USA15 Jun 2007Cost EngineersTX, USA15 Jun 2007Piping & Structural DesignersTX, USA15 Jun 2007Structural, Mechanical & Electrical EngineersTX, USA*First [ 1 ] 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 Next Last **Seach Parameters* To select/deselect multiply items hold down CTRL or CMD button.Show Jobs Posted: Any day Today Last 2 days Last 3 days Last 4 days Last 5 days Last 6 days Last 7 days Last 14 days Last 30 days Last 60 days Last 90 days Categories:Industries: Any category Administration Management Engineering/Technicians Operations Trades/Skilled Other Any industry Mining Petroleum/Oil/Gas Construction Environmental Regions:Education Level: Any region Africa Asia South East Asia Europe Russia/CIS Middle East North America Central America South America Australia/NZ/PNG International Any No Education High School Some College 2-yr Degree 4-yr Degree Masters Degree PhD/MD/Doctorate Experience Level: Any No Experience 1 year 2 years 3 years 4 years 5 years 6 years 7 years 8 years 9 years 10 years 11 years 12 years 13 years 14 years 15 years 16 years 17 years 18 years 19 years 20+ years Keywords: (e.g. mining engineer)Find results with: ANY of the words ALL of the words WITHOUT the words *Save this search parameters...**Post resume with this search parameters...**Frequenly asked questions about job search...*[SIZE=-2]_Warrior for your career_[/SIZE]

» Job Seekers Home» Feedback» Help» Search Jobs» Post Resumes» Edit/Delete Resumes» Get Jobs By Email» Tell A Friend» Useful Links» Register Now» My Account» Log In» Log Out ©1999-2007 Misco Jobs. All rights reserved. Contact: [email protected]_uacct = "UA-303210-1";urchinTracker();


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

http://www.thecareerengineer.com/engineering-job/Structural___Mechanical_Engineer/217019/


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يونيو 2007)

#search_extend {	margin-right: 10px;	margin-top: 26px;	border-style: solid;	border-color: #333333;	border-width: 1px;}.ajax_search_button, #search_extend {	width: 226px;}.search_select{	width: 224px; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}

























 Search: 
All Locations Aberdeenshire Borders Central Scotland Glasgow Area Highlands Avon Cornwall Devon Dorset Gloucestershire Somerset Wiltshire Bedfordshire Berkshire Buckinghamshire East Sussex Essex Hampshire Hertfordshire Isle of Wight Kent London Central London East London North London South London West Middlesex Oxfordshire Surrey West Sussex Cambridgeshire Norfolk Suffolk Cheshire Cumbria Greater Manchester Isle of Man Lancashire Merseyside Cleveland Durham Northumberland Teesside Tyne and Wear Derbyshire East Midlands Leicestershire Lincolnshire Northamptonshire Nottinghamshire Rutland East Yorskhire Humberside North Yorkshire South Yorkshire West Yorkshire Yorkshire Herefordshire Shropshire Staffordshire Warwickshire West Midlands Worcestershire Mid Wales North Wales South Wales West Wales Non UK Northern Ireland Southern Ireland UK Various UK All Industries Aerospace Automation Automotive Building Services Chemical Civil Construction Controls & Instrumentation Defence Design Electrical Electronics Energy/Utilities Environmental Food/Drink Geotechnical HVAC IT Machine Tools Manufacturing Marine Mechanical Medical/Pharmaceutical Mining & Quarrying Oil & Petrochemical Paper & Print Plastics Process Project Rail Sales Service & Maintenance Software Engineering Technical Services Technical Support Services Telecommunications Textile Transportation Water White Goods Temporary and Permanent Permanent Contract Employers and Agencies Direct Employer Recruitment Agencies Posted within a Month Posted within Week Posted within 48 Hrs Posted Today 



*STRUCTURAL / MECHANICAL ENGINEER CENTRAL SCOTLAND FIFE MARINE *

*Structural / Mechanical Engineer*

Employment TypePermanentLocationCentral Scotland, FifeIndustry SectorMarineStart DateASAPSalary/RateNegotiableReferenceSH25624Date Advertised07-06-2007 - 11:33
*Description*

*A Structural/Mechanical Engineer is responsible for the conduct of Structural or Mechanical Design activities in support of defence and commercial clients and the management of small project teams conducting structural / mechanical Design activities.*
STRUCTURAL / MECHANICAL ENGINEER

Role Description 

A Structural/Mechanical Engineer is responsible for the conduct of Structural or Mechanical Design activities in support of defence and commercial clients and the management of small project teams conducting structural / mechanical Design activities.

Activities include:
Basic & detail design of general structures
Basic & detail design of maritime and offshore structures
Shock assessment
Conduct of feasibility studies and investigations
Production of hand calculations
Use of FEA and beam element software
Modification of existing structures
Miscellaneous structural/mechanical design tasks not associated with the Marine Environment
Project management

Clients Requirements:
A self motivated team player with some basic leadership skills. An eagerness to learn new skills and to impart existing skills to others is important. A good problem solver with strong analytical skills.

Qualifications:
Degree Qualified in Mechanical Engineering or similar*
Chartered Engineer registered with Engineering Council

Experience:
Supervision of small design teams
FEA analysis to the level of checking the work of others*
Use of the following software AutoCAD, MathCAD, Pro Mechanica, Ansys, S-Frame
Structural design or modification iaw one or more of the following standards:*
Classification Society Rules
Naval Engineering standards
British standards (i.e. 5950)
API
NMD
General knowledge of maritime industry including Ship and Offshore design, build, operation and repair.

As well as a competitive salary you will also receive excellent benefits.

If you are interested then please contact Sam Hains on 01483 748220 or forward your CV to [email protected]









Wynnwith Engineering Company Ltd 
Recruiter:Wynnwith Engineering Company LtdContact Name:Sam HainsTelephone:01483 748220








'The Career Engineer', © 2001. Please read our Terms and Conditions and our Privacy Policy 

 

_uacct = "UA-236311-1";urchinTracker();


----------



## حسن هادي (19 يونيو 2007)

[FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica]*Hellbrunn*[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica][FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica]

[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Castle Tours [/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Castle Hotels[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Architecture [/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Castles for Sale [/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]World Tours[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Search [/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Past Tours [/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bulletin Board [/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Resources [/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kid's Castles[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica]

 

 

 

_uacct = "UA-297085-2";urchinTracker(); [/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica]







[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica][/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica]​[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica]​[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica]






[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica]Name: Hellbrunn Palace
Location: Salzburg
Country: Austria
Review this castle[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica]Hellbrunn Palace is included on our 10 Fantasy Castles Tour. Visit our site:
www.castlesoftheworld.com [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica]

​Scholoss Hellbrunn was built in the 17th century by Santino Solari under bishop Markus Sittikus, Wolf Dietrich's nephew. It was built at the foot of the well-watered Hellbrunn mountain. 
SInce Hellbrunn Castle never served as a summer residence in the strict sense of the term, but was only used as a villa suburbana for day time dwelling, the building is not spacious. The ground floor is a rectangle, flanked by two turret-shaped, receding wings on the north eastern and south eastern sides. The three stories are marked by two horizontal bands. The unequal window-arrangement by which the windows center towards the middle, recalls Roman Baroque architecture. The grooved corniches show the first signs of Salzburgh secular architecture and the spirit of the German Renaissance. 
In spacious grounds is a Wasserspiele (trick fountains) section containing many ingenious trick fountains and water powered figures. It also contains the mechanical theater. This is one of the most beautiful examples of mannerist architecture and unique throughout Europe. Great example of the magnificent Italian architecture. They were installed by the bishop and are activated by the tour guides, who all seem to share the bishop's infantile sense of humor. This has been the main attraction at Hellbrunn for almost 400 years. except guests now pay for the privilege of being sprayed by trick sidewalks and sculptures and having their bottoms unexpectedly soaked while sitting at a banquet table.
Mysterious grottoes, beautiful wells and valuable sculptures make your visit extraordinary. There are all sorts of delightful things to see in the park: historical formal gardens, ponds and magnificent flower beds.
Markus Sittikus had the natural stone quarry in Hellbrunn transformed into a stage, creating the "Steintheater" - Stone Theater, the oldest open-air stage in Europe. This is a high semicircular strecture, lined with a tapestry shaped mosaic made of many solored pebbles. In the center niche stands the statue of a Roman Emperor
Have you visited a castle?
Do you know something about a castle?
If so, write something about it here.
Review this castle​ [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica]


 

 

 



​[/FONT][FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica][FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]About[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Affordable Tours Architecture AllConferences.Com Bibliography Bulletin Board Castles Castles for Kids Castle Resources Hotels Real Estate Travel Search the Castles

*Castles of the World Bulletin Board*[/FONT][/FONT] Discount Tours Discount Cruises Discount River Cruises Globus Tours Trafalgar Tours​[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Member of the Castles of the World Network
Copyright 1995 - 2007 Castles of the World (www.castles.org)[/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Comic Sans MS, Helvetica][/FONT]


----------



## حسن هادي (19 يونيو 2007)

http://dir.indiamart.com/impcat/power-shear.html


----------



## حسن هادي (19 يونيو 2007)

http://www.ecplaza.net/search/1s1sf20sell/mullite.html


----------



## حسن هادي (19 يونيو 2007)

االروابط فعالة


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (21 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووورررررررررر


----------

